# How can I get navy icing?!?



## kellydales (Sep 23, 2008)

Dear all, 

I know this is probably a really stupid question for experienced bakers, but i am struggling to get navy icing - does anyone have any tips for me?

Thanks in advance
xx


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 23, 2008)

First of all, you should use paste colour, found anywhere you get Wilton supplies, though some grocery stores have started carrying them too.  You can actually purchase a dark blue or Navy, though you will still need to use lots and too much colour can taint the taste of the icing.  This is for regular buttercream style icings.  

If you are trying to colour fondant or gumpaste, it is better to just add a little blue to tint it and then "paint it the colour you want as too much colour will make it too soft and hard to work with.  I just buy premixed coloured fondant for the deeper colours.

Hope that helps.  I am sure others have ideas as well.

Welcome to DC, btw.


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 23, 2008)

If its similar to mixing of paint colors. 

Navy blue..  Blue, a touch of black and possibly a touch of red.  
Be very careful with the black.  A little does a lot!!


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 23, 2008)

Michaels crafts also sells alot of baking stuff, including food color in paste and gel.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 23, 2008)

kitchenkrafters.com has powder coloring. that should be the easiest thing to do.

babe


----------



## sattie (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, I was thinking there was a kind of icing called 'Navy Icing'... the color never dawned on me... DOH!!!  Shows you what I know about baking and cakes, icing... whatever!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 24, 2008)

sattie said:


> Ok, I was thinking there was a kind of icing called 'Navy Icing'... the color never dawned on me... DOH!!!  Shows you what I know about baking and cakes, icing... whatever!



Oh, Sattie, you totally crack me up!  You are very knowledgeable about lots of other things!  Besides, you could have been right....it could have been a special icing used for military cakes....waterproof maybe!


----------



## sattie (Sep 24, 2008)

Seriously LPB... I was like "What the heck is navy icing????"  It was the only reason I clicked on the thread was to find out!!  Then I felt stupid that it was all about the color.  I'm sssslllllooowww sometimes!


----------

